# Nice Deal On iGrill Thermometer $59.25



## njfoses (Jan 13, 2013)

AT&T of all people has a nice deal on the igrill thermometer.  http://www.att.com/shop/wireless/accessories/appcessories/sku6170241.html#fbid=eKAbVpgFsH8  Compatible with Iphone/Ipad and Android devices.  Here's the link to the products website.  http://www.igrillinc.com/about.shtml


----------



## smokinpo (Jan 13, 2013)

Anybody use this yet? I just started smoking and am in the market. Seems like it gets good reviews


----------



## linguica (Jan 13, 2013)

An     ATT   IPHONE  thermometer...  I try to keep up with new tek    but


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wish I didn't have a stupid Crackberry!!!  Need to talk to my company about that!!!


----------



## njfoses (Jan 13, 2013)

Linguica said:


> An     ATT   IPHONE  thermometer...  I try to keep up with new tek    but


Its not produced by AT&T they just sell it as an accessory.  You dont need an android or iphone to use the thermometer,  but it would be a bit pointless to use without the corresponding app.


----------



## tcoop4899 (Jan 13, 2013)

I have the IGRILL device and i really like it although it is a little expensive at regular price. It cost more than the more popular maverick thermometors. The igrill connects with your "smart device" via bluetooth and seems to have a better range than the mavericks. There is also a graphing feature and a few other things within the free app that you need to load on your smart device in order to get the full advantage of the igrill. Overall i think it is pretty cool and worth the money if you want  a little more than just a wireless thermo.


----------



## simmygoblue (Jan 13, 2013)

I bought mine from Verizon Wireless.  I used this weekend and its definitely worth the money.  

I've always been an "eyeballer" on the grill where you can afford to peak a little more.  This was a no brainer purchase for me.


----------



## njfoses (Jan 14, 2013)

Has anybody used both the igrill and mav 732?  As a current mav owner i would be interested in your comparison!


----------



## okeagle (Jan 14, 2013)

I am not a Mav user but have used the igrill for about 8 months. I have had great luck with it and have absolutely no complaints with it at all. The dual probes and ability to set multiple parameters for alarming are great features.


----------



## msstatedawg (May 31, 2013)

Dude! Thanks much for posting this deal. Great price. Just ordered it with free shipping!


----------



## dsopac (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for posting deal is still good


----------



## njfoses (Jun 1, 2013)

Glad this deal is still on for you guys!  I use the mav 732 myself but i may just break down and order one to play with.


----------



## msstatedawg (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks like the deal is gone now.


----------

